# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT Fest, Κυριακή 10 Οκτωβρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 10 Οκτωβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *OpenWRT Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητές θα είναι οι * Enaon, ngia*. 

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
Το fest θα επικεντρωθούν στην εγκατάσταση και την παραμετροποίηση του OpenWRT στο WRT54G και GS.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες *15 θέσεις* με PC/laptop (για πρακτική) και άλλες 15 χωρίς Η/Υ. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. 

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ* 

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## wiresounds

Παρακαλώ μια θέση (1) με laptop.  ::

----------


## nkladakis

και εγω  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Μια και για μένα και το laptop μου! Χρειάζετε να έχει περασμένο linux μέσα;
(Εγώ μάλλον είμαι ο *3* αν ο Νίκος φέρει laptop)

----------


## dsfak

Οπωσδήποτε κι εγώ μέσα !!!  ::   ::   ::  

Με φορητό και WRT αγκαλιά εννοείται !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Μια και για μένα και το laptop μου! Χρειάζετε να έχει περασμένο linux μέσα;


Όχι το laptop/PC δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχει linux. Θα διευκόλυνε αν όμως είχατε έναν HTTP server να τρέχει στον Η/Υ.
Για Windows υπάρχει το SmallHTTP και για τα linux distro ... εε για να έχετε linux θα ξέρετε και θα έχετε τον Apache ή άλλο HTTP server να τρέχει.
Οι εισηγητές πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν σε κάποιο δικό τους Η/Υ έναν HTTP server να τρέχει, αλλά η πρακτική εξάσκηση είναι πάντα χρήσιμη.
Ο λόγος που χρειάζεται ο HTTP server είναι γιατί μετά το flasharισμα με OpenWRT, το μηχανάκι είναι άδειο και φορτώνουμε με wget τα διάφορα modules για τις δουλειές που θέλουμε να κάνουμε.
Σίγουρα οι εισηγητές μπορούν να απαντήσουν πιο υπεύθυνα αλλά τη μικρή μου εμπειρία σε αυτό το θέμα έμαθα τα παραπάνω. Η παραμετροποίηση είναι το πιο δύσκολο της υποθέσεως.  :: 

*Παρακαλώ να βάζετε έναν αύξοντα αριθμό δίπλα στη δήλωση συμμετοχή σας (όπως έκανα εγώ) για να μην χάνουμε την μπάλα. Παρακαλώ υπάρχουν μόνο 30 θέσεις.*

----------


## lambrosk

Κλείνω 2 θέσεις για εμένα και Rooster (* 6 & 7* )
με ενα WRT-GS παρέα, για Laptop βλέπουμε...

----------


## motronic

Μια(1) θεση και για μενα παρακαλω (ΔΕΝ θα εχω υπολογιστη).
Απλως θελω να παρακολουθησω.
Ευχαριστω.
(No ::   ::

----------


## netsailor

Και για μένα μια θέση *(9)* με λαπτοπ για να δοκιμάσουμε αν δουλεύει το wrt μου που είναι version 1.1

----------


## stean_202

Μια θέση και για μένα,  ::  χωρίς υπολογιστή *(10)*....


Edit : Θα φέρω όμως το WRT μου...

----------


## nodas

πτου σας και εγω θελω να έρθω . αλλα θα ειμαι ρε **** moderated by Mindfox **** εκτος αθηνων ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
καντε και εδω μια επαναληψη γιατι αλλιωσ θα ζητησω ιδιαιτερα  ::   ::  
Η' παρτε κανενα video να το δουμε plz  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Μία και γω με λάπτοπ...(11)

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά, αυτό το fest δεν θα έχει ακριβώς την έννοια του fest. 
Εγώ δεν μπορώ να εισηγηθώ για το linux, που τελευταία πιάσαμε παρέα,
και νομίζω ο ngia δεν θα κάνει διατριβή στα κουτάκια.  :: 

Σαν lab δείτε το. Αργοπορημένη προσπάθεια να βοηθήσουμε στην ομαλή μετάβαση σε bgp. Η ιδέα είναι μεσα σε 4-5 ώρες να φτιάξουμε 15-20 wrt σε ολοκληρωμένη λύση για αυτούς που τα χρειάζονται άμεσα για να μπουν στο δίκτυο, αυτούς που επιθυμούν να μπουν σύντομα, ή αυτούς που θέλουν να δουν την διαδικασία.

Στόχος θα ήταν να μπουν wrt και να βγουν εξωτερικές awmn routers συσκευές.
Για να γίνει αυτό, απαιτούνται από αυτούς που μπορώ να γνωρίζω αρκετοί, αλλά κυρίως αυτοί που δεν έχουν γνώσεις  :: 

Απαιτείτε επίσης να αγοραστούν τα κουτιά και τα εξαρτήματα για poe κτλπ, για όσους το θέλουν. 
Θα συνεννοηθώ με τον ngia και τον john70 να μας πούνε τι πρέπει να έχετε μαζί σας.

Aν είναι να γίνει fest, φερτέ paravoid-Achille.  ::  
Μετά την πρώτη σελίδα, το μάθημα γίνετε linux έτσι κιαλιός  ::

----------


## socrates

Θα έρθω και εγώ με wrt, και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί! (12)

----------


## Renos

(...den exw ellhnika...)

Mia thesi kai gia mena (apo tis aples). (13)
Oti xreiasteite gia Linux/Unix ta blepoume ekei.

----------


## lambrosk

Βρε το λάπτοπ θα έρθει για να μπορούμε να στήσουμε το WRT ο καθένας το δικό του... δεν νομίζω να έρθει κανένας για να στήσει  ::   ::  OpenWRT στο laptop του  ::   ::  ....

----------


## sbolis

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ (14)
Αν χρειαστεί κάτι linux-οειδές, θα τα παλέψουμε επιτόπου

----------


## Capvar

Μέσα εγώ και ο Tlogic με 1 laptop και wrt54g (16)

----------


## CyberFreak

Βάλτε και εμένα μεσα (15)

----------


## ekklisis

Ρε παιδιά ... πάνω στην infosystem?!?!

Καλά το ξέρω, η infosystem δεν θα έχει τόσο ενδιαφέρον όσο το wrt, αλλά λέμε τώρα. Μιά φορά το χρόνο είναι ο computero τουρισμός!

----------


## paxosk

Kαι εγώ με Laptop

----------


## Exoticom

Μια θεση και για εμενα (20)

----------


## tripkaos

μεσα και γω με laptop και wrt...αληθεια μπριζες υπαρχουν???(21)

----------


## wiresounds

Όποιος φέρει laptop/pc να έχει *1-2 utp* (ένα για να συνδεθεί στο WRT του και ένα προαιρετικά αν θέλει και δίκτυο.
*Οπωσδήποτε και ένα πολύπριζο* για ιδία χρήση.

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> Μια και για μένα και το laptop μου! Χρειάζετε να έχει περασμένο linux μέσα;
> 
> 
> Όχι το laptop/PC δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχει linux. Θα διευκόλυνε αν όμως είχατε έναν HTTP server να τρέχει στον Η/Υ.
> Για Windows υπάρχει το SmallHTTP και για τα linux distro ... εε για να έχετε linux θα ξέρετε και θα έχετε τον Apache ή άλλο HTTP server να τρέχει.
> Οι εισηγητές πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν σε κάποιο δικό τους Η/Υ έναν HTTP server να τρέχει, αλλά η πρακτική εξάσκηση είναι πάντα χρήσιμη.
> Ο λόγος που χρειάζεται ο HTTP server είναι γιατί μετά το flasharισμα με OpenWRT, το μηχανάκι είναι άδειο και φορτώνουμε με wget τα διάφορα modules για τις δουλειές που θέλουμε να κάνουμε.
> ...


Sorry αν χάνω κάτι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα που ακρριβώς χρειάζεται ο http server. Φλασάρουμε το wrt μπαίνουμε με τέλνετ και φορτώνουμε τα πακέτα με wget. O http server που κολλάςει σε όλα αυτά?

ΥΓ: έχω φορτώσει openwrt και έβαλα και πακέτα χωρίς να χρειαστώ πουθενά http sever.

----------


## jchr

Μια θεση για μενα *(22)*
και μια για τον glauko *(23)*
χωρις laptop και οι δυο.

----------


## aktizol

> Sorry αν χάνω κάτι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα που ακρριβώς χρειάζεται ο http server. Φλασάρουμε το wrt μπαίνουμε με τέλνετ και φορτώνουμε τα πακέτα με wget. O http server που κολλάςει σε όλα αυτά?
> 
> ΥΓ: έχω φορτώσει openwrt και έβαλα και πακέτα χωρίς να χρειαστώ πουθενά http sever.


διάβασε εδώ:
=> http://www.drinet.net/openwrt/
=> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ht=openwrt

- είναι για την περίπτωση που δεν έχεις inet.

----------


## FIREBALL

Μήπως να βάλετε και ένα link με τοv http server γιατί έψαξα στον νετ αλλά τίποτα ούτε στο dc το βρήκα!

----------


## mojiro

βαλτε και εμενα* (24)*

με λαπτοπ+wrt

----------


## houseclub

μια θεση και για μενα ,χωρις laptop (25)

----------


## SV1EOD

Μία και για μένα χωρίς laptop.(26)

----------


## jim

Μία και για μένα χωρίς laptop - pc (27)

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια και εδω! (2 ::  ισως και laptop

----------


## aktizol

Μπορεί να περάσω και εγώ, μια πολυθρόνα παρακαλώ.

----------


## sbolis

> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ (14)


Δυστυχώς (  ::  ) θα πρέπει να είμαι στη Θεσ/νίκη
το Σ/Κ και δε θα μπορέσω να είμαι. Η θέση μου είναι ελεύθερη.

Λυπάμαι για την αναστάτωση

----------


## pavlidisd

Το Σ/Κ θα χρειαστεί να βρεθώ εκτός Αθηνών οπότε ελεύθερη κι από μένα η θέση...  ::

----------


## ngia

Όσοι θελήσουν να φτιάξουμε το wrt σε κουτάκι θα πρέπει να έχουν τα κόλουθα υλικά:

1. Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με διαστάσεις περίπου 30x20. (από αποθηκες ηλ/κου εξοπλισμού, συνοικιακά μαγαγιά με ηλ/κα, στην Πραξιτέλους έχει κάνα δυο)

2. Ν κονέκτορα θηλυκό για σασί για καλώδιο RG58 
3. 20cm καλώδιο RG58
4. πρίζα για Rj45 (ethernet)
5. Δύο κονεκτοράκια ethernet
6. Ένα βύσμα τροφοδοσίας σαν αυτό που έχει το Linksys τύπου καρφάκι και το αντίστοιχο του θηλυκό (σαν αυτό που έχει πάνω στην πλακέτα του το wrt)
7. Μια μούφα RJ45 (ενώνει δύο καλώδια ethernet)
Από καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικά πχ ο φανός στην κάννιγος-κλεισώβης


8. Δύο Μ (αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν για να στηρίζουν ιστό σε τοίχο - όχι τα τεράστια)
9. Τέσσερα Μπουλόνια με τα παξιμάδια τους για τη στήριξη των Μ στο κουτί 
από μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό ή στην αθηνάς

10. Κόλλες-πχ βενζινόκολλα -κόλλα pvc - αν έχετε ήδη στο σπίτι

Αν το ethernet είναι μέχρι 20μ θα μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το δικό του τροφοδοτικό.
Η κατασκευή θα είναι κάτι σαν αυτό http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Handm ... nksys.html

Αν θέλετε και το Pigtail που θα συνδέσει το wrt με κάποιο πιάτο θα χρειαστεί 1μRG213 και δύο κονέκτορες αρσενικοί N type για RG213

----------


## dimitriss

Μιας και ακυρώθηκαν κάποιες θέσεις, μια και για μενα. Eυχαριστώ

EDIT -->χωρίς laptop

----------


## SoT

Μια θεση Παρακαλω ..  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μια και για μενα με laptop αν εχει θεση  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Οπότε κλείσαμε και αυτό αν δεν κάνω λάθος.  ::

----------


## tlogic

Δυστυχώς το Σ/Κ και δε θα μπορέσω να είμαι.
Η θέση μου είναι ελεύθερη.

Λυπάμαι για την αναστάτωση  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Δυστυχός και εμένα μου έτυχε κάτι και δεν θα είμαι εδώ απο αύριο το πρωί.  ::

----------


## Capvar

Έχουμε:
1. wiresounds + laptop (Delayed)  ::  
2. nkladakis
3. dsfak + laptop
4. lambrosk + laptop (Delayed)  ::  
5. Rooster
6. motronic
7. netsailor + laptop +wrt
8. stean_202 + wrt
9. Hobbit + laptop + wrt
10. Renos
11. Capvar + wrt
12. Cyberfreak
13. paxosk + laptop
14. Exoticom
15. tripkaos + laptop+wrt
16. jchr
17. glaukos
18. mojiro + laptop+wrt
19. mixosn
20. SV1EOD
21. Jim
22. NetTraptor + ?laptop
23. aktizol
24. dimitriss
25. SoT
26. Golden Dragon + laptop

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ θα έρθω μετά τις 13-14:00 γιατί είχα ξεχάσει μια σημαντική οικογενειακή υποχρέωση...

----------


## socrates

Ααα βάλτε και ένα laptop σε μένα!

----------


## wiresounds

Θα αργήσω και εγώ λόγω οικογενιακής υποχρέωσης.

----------


## acoul

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το fest βρίσκοντε εδώ: http://gallery.ozo.com/?album=AWMN%2FWR ... hop&page=1

----------


## lambrosk

..και εγώ έλειπα για να δώ αυτόν τον άγγελο να γεννιέται... 

Φτυστε την φτύστε την... 


ΥΓ. παρακολουθείται ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ απο την πρώτη μέρα της ....  ::

----------

